# Healthy Carb options



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Since everyone on SM is such a wealth of knowledge I figured I would ask this question here. I know how to eat healthy but I have always struggled with eating healthy carbs when I am trying to lose weight. I usually end up cutting out way too many carbs and then I'm starving and end up eating something I shouldn't. 

So, do you have any suggestions for healthy carbs to eat, preferably some that are easy/convenient to eat at work? I have Kashi granola bars and some single servings of Kashi cereal which I like because they are minimally processed and use cane sugar instead of high fructose corn syrup but I would like some options that don't really have sugar in them. So if you know of any healthy crackers or other snack food brands please share! I want to stay away from processed foods as much as possible. We have lots of free food at work but so much of it is junk. We do have individual instant Quaker oatmeal cups but that is just chemicals. Does anyone know of a convenient oatmeal brand that does not have lots of bad ingredients that I cannot pronounce? 

I am just trying to get back into eating super healthy and exercising more and I want to make sure that I don't fail. I have the fruits/veggies down and definitely get at least my 9 servings a day in so I'm not worried about that, just the carbs. Thanks in advance for any advice!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ha-you're so cute!! :biggrin: I actually get the Kashi oatmeal, the brown sugar one-it's THE BEST!!! I eat that for my morning snack at work every morning. In the afternoon-I have part skim string cheese. Another option I'm going to start doing is getting those single portions of vegetables that you just steam in the microwave. I guess there are ones you can get that have seasoning and they are just awesome-and me...I certainly need to fit more veggies into my diet-I love them but it is so hard to get as many as one needs in a day!  Hope that helped some!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

There are so many 100% wheat options that it helps. Stay away from all things white. The brown rice mixed with ground turkey and veggies, 100% wheat bread or wheat tortilla breakfast of scrambled eggs with cheese and turkey bacon and salsa is great. I love salsa it is low carb and taste great. Dried fruit is a really good snack. Lately I have been eating dried apricots and almonds. yum. I also joined a website that helps track your weight and offers daily support. Some else here recommened it (maybe Gena?) and it's great. I need all the help and support I can get.


Ps. Tuna with either wheat bread or wheat melba toast is a great snack too.

Good luck!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yep!!! www.sparkpeople.com is a great site!! If you want to join and find the team I'm a member of...it's called from fat to fit! :biggrin: It's amazing how much it helps to have people relying on you to stay on track and they are very encouraging-and yes-you can track workouts and calories!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I have had good results with Nature's Path Organic Granola Bars. I tend to have low blood sugar and some bars seem to make it drop soon after I have eaten one.

I have found that the Nature's Path bars (esp. the peanut ones) "stick" with me. They probably "stick" because they have 5 grams of fat, which slows down the digestion process. They are very chewy so they take a while to eat and give a sense of satiety. The bars don't seem to be highly processed... the ingredients are pretty much whole and just all "stuck" together! 

Here's a link to them: http://www.naturespath.com/products/bars/g...er_granola_bars


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I joined SparkPeople as well but I haven't really done too much with it yet. I tracked what I ate for a few days but I pretty much eat exactly the same thing during the work week so that got kind of boring. I will look for your group though Gena.

I will have to try the Kashi oatmeal. The thing is that I'm at work until at least 6 every night and then after that I go to the gym so by the time I get home I shouldn't be eating anymore because its too late. So, 90% of what I eat during the day is at work so things need to be convenient. I can't really whip up a gourmet healthy meal which is why I was looking for some carb options that would be easy to eat at work. 

Gatiger40 - where or what brand have you found of 100% wheat tortillas? So many different "wheat" breads or "whole grain" products are actually made with enriched wheat and partly from whole wheat and I have found it difficult to find some of that stuff that is actually made with 100% whole wheat AND no chemicals. In my mind bread should have like 4-5 ingredients TOPS (unless its like 12 grain bread or something). Thank you for your suggestions though and I will try some of them during the weekend. And you are right, salsa is awesome!!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> I have had good results with Nature's Path Organic Granola Bars. I tend to have low blood sugar and some bars seem to make it drop soon after I have eaten one.
> 
> I have found that the Nature's Path bars (esp. the peanut ones) "stick" with me. They probably "stick" because they have 5 grams of fat, which slows down the digestion process. They are very chewy so they take a while to eat and give a sense of satiety. The bars don't seem to be highly processed... the ingredients are pretty much whole and just all "stuck" together!
> 
> Here's a link to them: http://www.naturespath.com/products/bars/g...er_granola_bars[/B]



Thank you! I will look for those at the grocery store!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Granola Bars and most cereals and crackers, even the healthy ones, are loaded with _added_ sugar and white flour. They fill you up for a minute but then you are hungry again. LaraBars are just fruit and nuts and they taste good. Food for Life's Ezekiel Breads, muffins, cereal and tortillas are made with whole grains and if you eat them with almond butter and fruit-only jam, they're a great snack. Also, cut up veggies are good. I try to stay away from white bread, all white flour products, and added sugars. 

You'll drop weight right away giving up the white bread and sugar and it's great for your health


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I've lost 10lbs in two weeks. This is my 3rd week and I'm thinking I only drop 2lbs this week, which is fine. Better than nothing.

I've switched over to 100% whole grain bread(its said to be better than wheat, which I was using), 50 cal per slice...be careful, there are tons that are 100-cal per slice. I switched over to low fat everything..cheese, mayo, sour cream. All my snacks are no more than 100 calories. I'm using wheat pasta instead of regular. And watching my sugars and portions. Also walking/jogging 2 miles every single day on the treadmill or through our walking trails and walking the dogs 1 mile each day. So I typically get in 3 miles a day.

And better than the 10lbs, I've lost a boat load of inches. :biggrin:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> Granola Bars and most cereals and crackers, even the healthy ones, are loaded with _added_ sugar and white flour. They fill you up for a minute but then you are hungry again. LaraBars are just fruit and nuts and they taste good. Food for Life's Ezekiel Breads, muffins, cereal and tortillas are made with whole grains and if you eat them with almond butter and fruit-only jam, they're a great snack. Also, cut up veggies are good. I try to stay away from white bread, all white flour products, and added sugars.
> 
> You'll drop weight right away giving up the white bread and sugar and it's great for your health[/B]



I already don't eat any white bread or enriched wheat products. I think that Kashi is decent, not wonderful, but still better than most. The thing that concerns me the most about their products is the added sugar. The granola bars have evaporated cane juice crystals and evaporated cane juice syrup and molasses. I think that may be too much. 

I am interested in the Ezekiel brand. I read some threads on Sparkpeople.com and people there talked about it too. I have never seen, or more likely just haven't noticed, this brand in the store. Do you buy it at whole foods type stores or is it available at regular grocery stores too? I'm also going to check out LaraBars. 

Thank you so much for all of the great advice!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> I've lost 10lbs in two weeks. This is my 3rd week and I'm thinking I only drop 2lbs this week, which is fine. Better than nothing.
> 
> I've switched over to 100% whole grain bread(its said to be better than wheat, which I was using), 50 cal per slice...be careful, there are tons that are 100-cal per slice. I switched over to low fat everything..cheese, mayo, sour cream. All my snacks are no more than 100 calories. I'm using wheat pasta instead of regular. And watching my sugars and portions. Also walking/jogging 2 miles every single day on the treadmill or through our walking trails and walking the dogs 1 mile each day. So I typically get in 3 miles a day.
> 
> And better than the 10lbs, I've lost a boat load of inches. :biggrin:[/B]



Great job on your weight loss thus far!! Keep it up.

I think the biggest issues with the breads is that so many at the store say "wheat bread" but if you read the ingredients, they are actually made with enriched wheat which is really no better than white bread. I think it is kind of a scam because a lot of people don't read ingredients or know what to look for and they think they are eating healthy because it claims to be wheat. We have a great local Russian bakery that makes breads and they are sold in the grocery stores here. Their bread is made of like five ingredients and it tastes great. I think that the one I usually get has about 50 calories per slice.


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=565032
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Teh Ezekial bread is really good. I used to eat it all the time, but I have cut wheat completely out of my diet. But you can find it at a Whole Foods or even Kroger. The Kroger here has an organic/healthy section on one side of the store and it is in the freezer part in that section of the store.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=565032
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ezekiel bread is usually in the freezer section of grocery stores. Whole Foods carries the tortillas, eng. muffins etc. in addition to the loaves. It takes some getting used to, but I really like it now, especially the english muffins.

I used to eat Kashi but now there is way too much sugar in it for me. If I eat something sweet, it is usally raw honey. I can't tolerate sugar or white flour. I get serious heartburn.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=565032
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the bars I use do have sugar... it has to get sweet somehow... But for me the main thing is that I don't get that weird low blood sugar feeling after eating these... One bar really helps get me through the afternoon. It is mainly oats, peanut butter and peanuts held together with the other ingredients. Of course an apple with some almonds or a little peanut butter would be better or like someone said, some tuna and crackers or yogurt but I find myself using the bars mostly because they're easy to have available and they're satisfying.

Ingredients - Nature's Path Peanut Butter Granola Bars: Organic tapioca syrup, organic rolled oats, organic peanut butter (organic roasted peanuts), organic brown rice flour, organic evaporated cane juice, organic invert cane syrup, organic soy oil, organic roasted peanuts, organic acacia gum, sea salt, organic molasses, rice bran extract. May contain traces of tree nuts, or soy.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Forgot to mention that just because it says "wheat" doesn't mean a thing. The ingredients have to say 100% *WHOLE* wheat for it to be whole grain. If it just says wheat, then it's white flour. Low fat cheeses, etc. usually have fillers, etc. and keep you hungry if you eat them all the time. Eating some whole fat items, (just less of them) is more filling. The "100 calorie" products are a new gimmick to sell junk food. Eating 3 meals daily made up of protein/veggies/fruit, good olive oil, and some "good" carbs (whole grains only) makes a person less hungry and less apt to snack in between meals. Raw nuts, fruit and veggies are good snacks.

I don't mean to sound like an authority or food snob, but I had to get into studying about health and nutrition because of my own weight and health issues. I always recommend a low glycemic, unprocessed way of eating to lose weight and feel better because that has worked well for so many people. The "formula diets" I recommend to a point are The Mediterranean Diet and South Beach Diet (which is a modified version of Med. Diet.) But I do NOT recommend any of the South Beach Diet prepared convenience foods or condiments. Here's a site that has many easy recipes on it: Kalyn's Kitchen

I hope this helps you. Good Luck!!  

PS Forgot to add that like everyone else I have little time to cook gourmet meals every day. I usually spend a few hours a week cooking and preparing stuff and freezing/refrigerating things in little containers to use during the week. And I don't fault anyone for eating sugar/white stuff. I don't expect everyone to be that strict. We don't live in a perfect world and have all the free time to eat perfect.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Becky--get yourself to a Trader Joe's and stock up--Ezekiel bread as well as other alternatives.

Bottom line, even if you go the whole grain carb route, you still have to watch your calories. I know you know that. But sometimes you can get a false sense of security if you're going "all natural" and think that you can eat more than you should. Still count calories.

I'd recommend sources of protein to go along with your healthy carbs--a bit of any type of nut butter on your Exekiel bread, etc. Hummus is good for you, too. Of course there's a lot more but I'm just trying to think of convenient things for you at work.

While I"m thinking of it, another source of a good, healthy bread is "When Pigs Fly"--I've bought this one in Market Basket/Demoulas.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> Forgot to mention that just because it says "wheat" doesn't mean a thing. The ingredients have to say 100% *WHOLE* wheat for it to be whole grain. If it just says wheat, then it's white flour. Low fat cheeses, etc. usually have fillers, etc. and keep you hungry if you eat them all the time. Eating some whole fat items, (just less of them) is more filling. The "100 calorie" products are a new gimmick to sell junk food. Eating 3 meals daily made up of protein/veggies/fruit, good olive oil, and some "good" carbs (whole grains only) makes a person less hungry and less apt to snack in between meals. Raw nuts, fruit and veggies are good snacks.
> 
> I don't mean to sound like an authority or food snob, but I had to get into studying about health and nutrition because of my own weight and health issues. I always recommend a low glycemic, unprocessed way of eating to lose weight and feel better because that has worked well for so many people. The "formula diets" I recommend to a point are The Mediterranean Diet and South Beach Diet (which is a modified version of Med. Diet.) But I do NOT recommend any of the South Beach Diet prepared convenience foods or condiments. Here's a site that has many easy recipes on it: Kalyn's Kitchen
> 
> ...


Your point about the wheat bread is what I was talking about in a previous post. The fact that it says wheat bread means nothing and I don't think that many people know that! I also agree that the 100 calorie packs are a gimmick. Its still junk food! 

Thank you for the diet book recommendations. I am trying to make lifestyle changes that are similar to what it sounds like you have done. I just wanted to ask you a question about the low glycemic comment you made. I know that bananas are a really high glycemic food but I eat one every morning. Do you think that bananas are bad or do their positive health benefits outweigh their negative impact? 

I totally agree with you that no matter how busy you are, you can still eat healthy. I prepare all of my food for the next day the night before. It takes me about 10 minutes. I put it in a bag in my fridge and just grab it on my way out the door in the morning. I just need things that are convenient meaning I can eat them at work and don't need a stove, oven, etc. to make them. My biggest downfall is the weekends when I end up eating out a lot. 

How much weight did you lose when you made your lifestyle switch? I am looking to lose about 20lbs through a lifestyle adjustment and not a "diet." 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> Becky--get yourself to a Trader Joe's and stock up--Ezekiel bread as well as other alternatives.
> 
> Bottom line, even if you go the whole grain carb route, you still have to watch your calories. I know you know that. But sometimes you can get a false sense of security if you're going "all natural" and think that you can eat more than you should. Still count calories.
> 
> ...


Isn't When Pig's Fly bread great?? I think that may be local to New England. Another great local one is Nashoba Valley but a half-loaf of their bread is like $6+ :shocked: 

Thank you for reminding me of Hummus. I could definitely bring that to work!


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> Since everyone on SM is such a wealth of knowledge I figured I would ask this question here. I know how to eat healthy but I have always struggled with eating healthy carbs when I am trying to lose weight. I usually end up cutting out way too many carbs and then I'm starving and end up eating something I shouldn't.
> 
> So, do you have any suggestions for healthy carbs to eat, preferably some that are easy/convenient to eat at work? I have Kashi granola bars and some single servings of Kashi cereal which I like because they are minimally processed and use cane sugar instead of high fructose corn syrup but I would like some options that don't really have sugar in them. So if you know of any healthy crackers or other snack food brands please share! I want to stay away from processed foods as much as possible. We have lots of free food at work but so much of it is junk. We do have individual instant Quaker oatmeal cups but that is just chemicals. Does anyone know of a convenient oatmeal brand that does not have lots of bad ingredients that I cannot pronounce?
> 
> I am just trying to get back into eating super healthy and exercising more and I want to make sure that I don't fail. I have the fruits/veggies down and definitely get at least my 9 servings a day in so I'm not worried about that, just the carbs. Thanks in advance for any advice!![/B]


I go to a Naturopathic Physician and he says that there really isn't anything processed that's healthy. He recommends brown rice (so you could buy the rice cakes...I use organic) or quinoa. Either can be prepared into a salad with some veggies and oil. For those who can tolerate corn (I can't), he says the corn thins are great. He doesn't allow me to eat anything that show up as having sugar grams on the nutrition label as he feels that sabotages it.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Becky--another idea--a girlfriend of mine who is training to be a body builder subscribes to a magazine called "Clean Eating." do a google search and it will come up. I took a quick look several days ago. Clean eating is basically just eating stuff that's unprocessed--but the magazine has lots of recipe and snack tips, etc. I think I may subscribe myself...


----------



## DarcysDad (Apr 15, 2008)

*After having been diagnosed in my mid-thirties with Meralgia Paresthetica, I studied nutrition long and hard and turned things around in my life substatially with regards to my weight and health.
I have little faith whatsoever in energy bars and dietary substitues that promise short term results, but in reality only serve to comprimise other body requirements.*

*Low-carb/high-fat diets are not more effective for weight loss.
There are no significant differences in weight loss between low-carbohydrate diets and conventional weight-loss plans. 
Weight loss from low-carbohydrate diets is associated with length of diet, your previous weight, and the number of calories consumed, but not reduced carbohydrate content.*

*Greater weight loss can be achieved with a low-carbohydrate diet than a conventional diet during the first six months, but no significant differences in weight after one year.*

*Low-carb diets are perceived to be effective because of the rapid, initial weight loss. However, the weight loss is primarily due to the loss of muscle glycogen and water, not body fat. 
Loss of muscle glycogen can result in lethargy and fatigue.
Foods high in carbohydrates, such as fruits and vegetables, are generally more filling and bulky than foods high in fat, and less prone to overeating. 
Foods high in fat can increase energy intake (calories) because they are more energy dense, not as bulky and taste good, leaving eaters desiring more and making it easy to over-eat. 
A lifestyle that is high in high-fat foods and low in exercise pack the pounds on.*

*Carbohydrates, such as pasta, do not make you fat. Consistently overeating calories, whether they’re from carbohydrates, fat, or protein will make you fat. 
The only genuine, time-tested principle of healthy, long-term weight loss is to take in fewer calories than your body burns.*

*Low-carb diets may cause cognitive difficulties.
Carbohydrates are the only source of fuel that the human brain, the most energy demanding organ in the body can use. 
Muscle cells can burn both fat and carbohydrates, but the brain does not have the ability to burn fat. 
Depriving the brain of carbs means depriving it of energy and the shortfall can affect intellectual performance, such as memory and cognitive processing.
Once the body’s glycogen reserve is exhausted, the brain ends up using ketones, a by-product of the breakdown of fat. 
Ketones are not the optimal energy source for the brain, and their increase in the body has been shown to impair mental judgment.*

*Low-carb diets can make people, especially women, short-tempered. (I'll bite my tongue on this one for the sake of my own well being ...LOL)
The brain produces serotonin, which regulates moods and emotions only after a person consumes sweet or starchy carbohydrates, in combination with very little or no protein. 
A shortage of serotonin can lead to mood swings and depression. 
Eating a healthy pasta meal encourages the brain to make serotonin. Eating a steak actually stops it from being produced.
There are no good or bad foods ... only good or bad diets.*

*Balance and exercise is the only real truth. Most dieters or waist watchers focus on the undesirable bordom and challenge associated with exercise and forget all about "BALANCE".
Losing weight is one thing, but at the expense of depriving the body of its other requirements is many times, just as dangerous as the effects of over-eating or excess weight.*

*Put the energy bars back in the pantry, grab an apple from the fridge and eat it while you're taking your dogs for a walk and you will feel better .... or so I have found.*

*Just a different opinion here friends. Nothing more, nothing less.  *

*DarcysDad*


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=565065
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think any fruit is bad, it all depends on how sensitive you are to it. I love bananas, but they are high glycemic so I limit my intake and try to stick with berries. I lost 35 pounds when I made the lifestyle switch a while back. I've gained some back but that is due to my own laziness, not the food. I have Fibromyalgia and I hate to exercise, which makes it worse. I have very negative reactions to white flour and sugar, and even whole grains if I eat a lot of them, so I really try to stay away, but every once in a while I have to eat an eclair or somehting like that. Another website that has a lifestyle/nutrition change plan is Dr. Mercola's. I don't agree with everything he suggests, but overall the nutrition plan is good, and I subscribe to his newsletter. Here's the link

Mercola's nutrition plan


Also, I stay far away from soy and corn, which 99% of are now genetically modified. 


Everyone is different, but I recommend eating mostly organic, mostly raw produce, grass fed meats and free range organic chicken, nuts and seeds, and using olive oil or cold pressed organic coconut oil, and cut down on processed items. It's not cheap or easy to eat this way but it makes people feel better and helps with weight loss.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> *After having been diagnosed in my mid-thirties with Meralgia Paresthetica, I studied nutrition long and hard and turned things around in my life substatially with regards to my weight and health.
> I have little faith whatsoever in energy bars and dietary substitues that promise short term results, but in reality only serve to comprimise other body requirements.*
> 
> *Low-carb/high-fat diets are not more effective for weight loss.
> ...



Thanks for your input. I really respectfully disagree with much of that especially lower carb diets making women short tempered  I'm not on a diet per se, but I eat very little grains and sugar, except for sprouted breads, occasional brown rice, and raw honey (I eat mostly fruits, veggies, and proteins) Life is very calm and tranquil around here 99% of the time. 

When I eat a lot of white flour and sugar, I get on a physical and emotional roller coaster. 

I recommend eating as much raw and (real and not organic from China) organic food as possible, and stay away from anything that is processed. LaraBars are just dried fruits and raw nuts.

No one food type (like carbs) will make a person fat. We are all individuals and no diet or eating plan is one size fits all. For example, my husband does very very well on lots and lots of carbs. If I eat like him, I get sick. He can't eat like me, he feels sluggish. I cook the same for both of us except he eats much more grains and I eat more protein. We do just fine. 

The best book I've ever read regarding this is: The Metabolic Typing Diet, by William Wolcott


This book completely changed my eating habits and I lost weight and started feeling a lot better because I now understand my metabolic needs.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I love pasta, so at home I cook dreamfields brand lowcarb pastas to curb the carbs a bit. I had a session with a nutritionist who recommended this brand. I really like it, it doesn't taste funny at all. I've seen it at lots of grocery stores, so it's not just carried at health stores. Here's the link so you can see what it looks like: Dreamfields


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> I love pasta, so at home I cook dreamfields brand lowcarb pastas to curb the carbs a bit. I had a session with a nutritionist who recommended this brand. I really like it, it doesn't taste funny at all. I've seen it at lots of grocery stores, so it's not just carried at health stores. Here's the link so you can see what it looks like: Dreamfields[/B]



Yes, you are right, it does taste very good It's made with semolina (course wheat) like all pasta is, with lots of added fiber from inulin, which is usually made from chicory. If you can't find it, eat a little less of whole wheat pasta with a lot of high fiber veggies, it would almost be the same thing.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

I haven't been on a low carb diet per se, but I have completely changed my eating habits. Since January, I've gone from 160 to 140, with a goal of 130 by the end of June. I started my plan by completely modifying my diet, then adding exercise in once my body was used to eating healthier. I joined spark people last year, and their food calculator is the best thing ever. Just playing around with their proportions and percentages allowed me to pull together my food plan listed below. A typical day for me is: 

Breakfast
Coffee with cream and sugar
2 eggy cups - Recipe: Container of egg whites + 4 whole eggs. Can of black beans or package of frozen spinach. 10 slices of turkey bacon, chopped. 1 cup of shredded cheese. Mix all together, and bake in muffin tin at 350 degrees until it looks done, like 20 mins. Should make about 18, depending on tin size. 
1 piece of fruit (ie plum, apple, orange) or Smoothie, made with frozen fruit, ¼ cup diet V8 juice, ¼ cup greek yogurt, 1/2 banana and 2 tbs fiber powder. 


Lunch
leftovers from dinner the night before - 3 oz salmon/chicken/beef
1/2 cup roasted asparagus/broccoli/squash


Snacks
2 per day
light string cheese
1 oz almonds (Trader Joe's sells them unsalted, in individual packs)
3 tbs greek yogurt (high in protein, low in fat and sugar) mix approx 1/2 cup of fruit in with yogurt (berries, grapes, pomegranate seeds)
1/2 cup of edamame (good fats, lots of protein and fiber)
2 tbs hummus with high fiber crackers or veggies like squash, carrots, celery
fruit salad - berries, apples, bananas, etc

Dinner
3 oz salmon/chicken/beef or ½ cup whole wheat pasta with ¼ cup marinara sauce
1/2 cup to a full cup roasted veggies
roasted potatoes/rice (these are for my boyfriend, but I occasionally have some)

Dessert
choose 1
sugar free popsicles
TCBY or Pinkberry 
more fruit (add splenda if necessary)
hot chocolate
tea
sugar free jello pudding cups (not just for Bill Cosby!)
skinny cow skinny dippers in mint (soooo good)


Total Calories: 1100 - 1500 depending on the choices
I try to eat all 5 servings each of fruits and veggies per day, which is filling, and my main source of carbs. 

I also exercise 3- 5 days a week. I do cardio each day, even if just for 20 mins. I also do mat pilates and yoga 2x per week.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

For my snack at work, I eat a Fiber One bar. It's probably not the "best" but it's definitely filling and is really good! I like the Chocolate chip ones b/c I can still get my chocolate and not feel like I'm depriving myself of something I love. The Peanut Butter ones are really good too


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> I haven't been on a low carb diet per se, but I have completely changed my eating habits. Since January, I've gone from 160 to 140, with a goal of 130 by the end of June. I started my plan by completely modifying my diet, then adding exercise in once my body was used to eating healthier. I joined spark people last year, and their food calculator is the best thing ever. Just playing around with their proportions and percentages allowed me to pull together my food plan listed below. A typical day for me is:
> 
> Breakfast
> Coffee with cream and sugar
> ...


I am printing this out! Thank you!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Wanted to add.

I also buy the Apple Slices from Trader Joe's and eat those.  They are quick and easy to eat while at my desk at work. Of course you could always just buy apples and slice them yourself, but I'm just too lazy


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> The best book I've ever read regarding this is: The Metabolic Typing Diet, by William Wolcott
> 
> 
> This book completely changed my eating habits and I lost weight and started feeling a lot better because I now understand my metabolic needs.[/B]



I just placed this book on hold at the library. Thanks! :aktion033:


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> Wanted to add.
> 
> I also buy the Apple Slices from Trader Joe's and eat those.  They are quick and easy to eat while at my desk at work. Of course you could always just buy apples and slice them yourself, but I'm just too lazy [/B]


I love them! I keep a jar of organic peanut butter at my desk to have with them sometimes.


----------

